# Avoid Chichester area this weekend - Festival of Speed



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It's the festival of speed at Goodwood this weekend

http://www.goodwood.co.uk/festival-of-speed/welcome.aspx

it starts today with a Motor Show, and the main events run from Friday to Sunday. The A27 Eastbound from Havant to Chichester, and Westbound from Arundel (and before?), and of course the Chichester by pass on the A27 and all roads leading on to it, the A285 from Petworth, and the A286 from Midhurst are bound to be very busy, so if you're not going there, avoid It if you can!

I hope to be going around it all on Sunday morning, hopefully most of the traffic will be going the other way :roll: :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

just a bump about this - there was chaos yesterday on the A27 at Arundel because of an overturned truck, hope something like that deosn't happen again..... :roll:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

so do I, I have two tickets so will not be avoiding the area!

peedee


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

are you stopping over, or just day visiting?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Day visiting tomorrow, picking up a friend on the way there. Proposing to come down the A285, so hoping traffic will not be too bad. Just have to grin and bear it if it is  

peedee


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

have a great time - signs are very good to follow in. Expect to take a while to get out :roll: . 2 years ago on the Sunday of the event we went to a charity "run" at the museum at Singleton (which is just over the hill from Goodwood) on the road down to Chichester from Midhurst - took hours to get out :roll: Luckily we had the 'van and could just sit and chill with a drink 8)


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

i went yesterday as i got the tickets cheap at the last minute quite busy considering it was the first thursday running of the moving motorshow we left about 3.30 ish and people were still coming in had no trouble getting out got stuck in the traffic in the morning though due to the lorry but as i was on the bike it was a bit easier 
have a good day/days all of you who are going don't forget the sun cream 

terry


----------

